# Best OEM wheels for a mk2



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking to change the wheels on my TT, currently the standard 18" 10 spokers, what wheels do you have and what wheels work best on the TT ?

Pics please


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

19" Rotors for me.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

-:[KM said:


> :-":2zm39fo2]19" Rotors for me.


Same here


----------



## tgorman (May 2, 2010)

Speed lines


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Rotors are great, but it's not just the type it's the colour also.
Son's car with silver RS4's. Contrast so well with Daytona grey









My RS4's in Titanium, Like Dave above the Titanium colour works well with Misano Red









Close up showing real colour.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Some nice pics gents


----------



## Seansy (Apr 9, 2012)

Rotors from another Audi, with an aggressive offset.

S


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I have these and am pleased I do.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Rotors look excellent but I don't think you can beat RS4's.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I know it's a personal thing but never have seen the attraction of RS4 style wheels. You seem to see that style on virtually any Audi now.


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

I think the bi colours always look pretty special tbh


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

chaznik said:


> I think the bi colours always look pretty special tbh


Those are my current wheels only they are all silver


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

davelincs said:


> -:[KM said:
> 
> 
> > :-":22t3fv1d]19" Rotors for me.
> ...


Dave you got any more pics? wanted to see what the rotors look like on a red RS roadster


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

tgorman said:


> Speed lines


He said OEM


----------



## tgorman (May 2, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> tgorman said:
> 
> 
> > Speed lines
> ...


They are OEM


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm happy to look at them all


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

moro anis said:


> I have these and am pleased I do.


+1


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

tgorman said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > tgorman said:
> ...


Well I never! Lol


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

chaznik said:


> I think the bi colours always look pretty special tbh


I have these two but the bi colour ones.

Look better in person than on pictures imo.

Either way they are a ball ache to keep clean, brake dust everywhere constantly.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Over the course of this thread you will find recommedations from somebody for every single Audi wheel on the market, someone will be along soon voting for 17" trapz.

Fwiw I've had BBS 18s, TTS 19s and RS Rotor 19s. If I could choose to replace with anything else I would opt for the RS6 style:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

powerplay said:


> Over the course of this thread you will find recommedations from somebody for every single Audi wheel on the market, someone will be along soon voting for 17" trapz.
> 
> Fwiw I've had BBS 18s, TTS 19s and RS Rotor 19s. If I could choose to replace with anything else I would opt for the RS6 style:


Love these RS6's - not a fan of the Rotors at all, everyone seems to be raving about those lately, just personal taste.

I miss my RS4's always look great, standard TTS ones I have now look a bit crap.

My favourite are probably the TTS 19" 5 spoke options, bottom right in this image -


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

powerplay said:


> Over the course of this thread you will find recommedations from somebody for every single Audi wheel on the market, someone will be along soon voting for 17" trapz.
> 
> Fwiw I've had BBS 18s, TTS 19s and RS Rotor 19s. If I could choose to replace with anything else I would opt for the RS6 style:


Well I just bought a set of these, oem 19"


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

gogs said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Over the course of this thread you will find recommedations from somebody for every single Audi wheel on the market, someone will be along soon voting for 17" trapz.
> ...


They are on my list Gogs!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Not on your £200 pound spare list ;-)

I seen these fitted to a black TTS a few months back and thought mmmm that's different, do I like them ?


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have these..... and they are easy to clean also!


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

They look ace!

Personally i have to have a shiney silver rather than a gunmetal or darker grey colour on mine otherwise wont look right!

As for the rs rosters yeah they are ok but audi made them to match the rs styling if i put them on my 3.2 it wouldnt look right.

Funny of Audi to do something like tha :roll:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

illingworth22 said:


> I have these..... and they are easy to clean also!


Are those 18s?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

illingworth22 said:


> I have these..... and they are easy to clean also!


Yep, these are the ones that I like - lovely.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

No they are 19" I had the similar 18" on my late TT


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > -:[KM said:
> ...


Here you are Pat


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

No love for the original, the best 8) :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

conneem said:


> No love for the original, the best 8) :lol:


I've always liked them and they seem to be the only wheel that Audi have not splashed over every other model in their range. 

The only slight downside is that when looking at the spokes the wheels on opposite sides rotate in opposite directions - but that's common to many Audi wheels including the RS Rotors.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm ashamed to say I've never considered these :-o
They look awesone on your car


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I can't do the ones which look different from one side to the other, I'm a bit OCD and it would really bug me


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

conneem said:


> No love for the original, the best 8) :lol:


I think it's a real shame they didn't (as far as I know) do these in 19in


----------



## gold198 (Jul 14, 2013)

powerplay said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> > No love for the original, the best 8) :lol:
> ...


does anyone know if 9j 112 et32 19"will fit a audi tts?


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

gold198 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > conneem said:
> ...


The offset will be the issue, the TT range is 42 to 50 so worth trying them first. Depends if your car is lowered too


----------



## gold198 (Jul 14, 2013)

my car isn't lowered! do you think its best just to forget it then?


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

gold198 said:


> my car isn't lowered! do you think its best just to forget it then?


Basically the lower the offset (et) the more the outer edge of the wheel sticks out from the side of the car. I wouldn't fully discount but if you can I would try them first. What are the wheels you're looking at?


----------



## gold198 (Jul 14, 2013)

GENUINE - 19" AUDI - A7 rims 5 spoke I have the 7 spoke
problem is I cant try them they are new


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

I would say its possible but I am in no way guaranteeing that as I've been on the wrong side of wheels offsets on my previous car. Whoever you are buying from will normally offer some advice. Get some assurance before going for it.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Here are my pain in the arse to clean split rims that I ordered from the factory.


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

conneem said:


> No love for the original, the best 8) :lol:


aha yes! i do wish these came in 19s as well but i do like how there's a bit of concave in them. Gives it a nice aggressive stance when lowered 

although i been thinking about getting something with a bit more concave .. hmmm


----------



## gold198 (Jul 14, 2013)

OnTheMike said:


> I would say its possible but I am in no way guaranteeing that as I've been on the wrong side of wheels offsets on my previous car. Whoever you are buying from will normally offer some advice. Get some assurance before going for it.


thanks mike im just going to forget that 1! [smiley=bigcry.gif] what about STAGGERED WHEELS?
will that mess with the handling?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Rotors look excellent but I don't think you can beat RS4's.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

gold198 said:


> OnTheMike said:
> 
> 
> > I would say its possible but I am in no way guaranteeing that as I've been on the wrong side of wheels offsets on my previous car. Whoever you are buying from will normally offer some advice. Get some assurance before going for it.
> ...


Completely depends on the ET of the wheels, what are you looking at? 3sdm?


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

OnTheMike said:


> gold198 said:
> 
> 
> > OnTheMike said:
> ...


i would love the 3SDM .06 .. for that though i would just go 9.5" all around, i think there might be some poke but it should be minimal but would look best if lowered a bit. decisions decisions.


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

tt-ho said:


> OnTheMike said:
> 
> 
> > gold198 said:
> ...


Lovely wheel! My mate beat me to them though!


----------



## akha601 (Aug 5, 2013)

RS4 titane


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

OnTheMike said:


> tt-ho said:
> 
> 
> > OnTheMike said:
> ...


Best ones for kerbing too!


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

moro anis said:


> I have these and am pleased I do.


Yes, I think they're the best. Also they're 18" (I think) and they don't look too bad to clean.


----------

